# Galileo 60.000 EUR Heimkino!



## Daxelinho (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi!
Habt ihr auch gerade den Galileo-Beitrag über das 60.000 € (!) High-End-Homecinema gesehen? Das ist ja Häfftig... Hier mal die Preisübersicht:
- 15.000 € 3D-Full-HD-Leinwand
- 10.000 € (der erste in Deutschland verbaute) 3D-Full-HD 21:9 
   Beamer
- 1.000 € Sound-Kabel
- 4x Subwoofer
- 11 Suround-Sateliten
- 2x High-End-Sessel

An mehr erinnere ich Atm nicht aber ich werde ergänzen 

Was haltet ihr davon? Also ich würde gerne darin einen geilen Film (Avatar) gucken..

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Crenshaw (22. Oktober 2011)

Unnötig  
Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen!
Wie groß ist denn die Leinwand??  Es reichen 2 Subwoofer und 7 Sateliten  Dann lieber richtige Kinosessel (für 2, 50 bei Ebay für fünf Sitze ) und dann noch assbumper (ich meine die heißen so, sind an sich Bässe ohne Membran die nur gegen die Sitze kicken ) Da hat man ein viel geileres Filmerlebniss


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Oktober 2011)

Für das Geld kauf ich lieber nen Auto und mach noch ne Woche Urlaub, hab ich mehr von


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Oktober 2011)

Das stimmt.
Die Kinoleinwand: Entweder 4,5 Diagonale oder breite..
Und dann war da noch ein Beitrag über einen 500.000 € Welnes-Bereich,  mit Sauna, Badezimmer (!)().. Und alles elektronisch gesteuert. Naja, wer's braucht 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Die Kabel taugen bestimmt auch nicht mehr als billige.
Denn die Kabel machen laut einigen Tests keinen Unterschied.
Reine Geldverschwendung.


----------



## ReaCT (22. Oktober 2011)

wenn man bedenkt, was man für "richtige" high end lautsprecher zahlt, dann ist das ja ein schnäpchen


----------



## ich558 (22. Oktober 2011)

Ihr immer mit eurem "wers braucht" als würdet euch das kalt lassen wenn ihrs geschenkt bekommen würdet  Ich find die Zusammenstellung einfach geil und würde liebend gerne mit der Ausstattung Avatar z.B sehen. Wenn ich nicht wüsste wohin mit dem Geld hätte ich das Zeug schon


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja, dann schon, und das mit den Kabeln habe ich auch gedacht (und gesagt..) 
Aber wäre schon geil..

LG
Daxelinho

PS: 256 Beiträge


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2011)

Klar würd ich das Zeugs auch nehmen, aber mir reicht schon das was in der Hütte steht. Theoretisch könnte ich auch bis 7.2 wenn Platz da wäre und ich das Geld raushauen würde. Ich hatte es mir auch ein paar Monatsgehälter kosten lassen, und dafür auf so sinnloses Zeugs wie Urlaub verzichtet aber der Spass ist es immer noch wert.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2011)

Also bin mit meiner Soundanlage Z5500 von Logitech zufrieden und würde es auch nicht eintauschen 

16:9 reicht mir völlig, weil 21:9 musst mehr Abstand haben damit du auch siehst was am Rand des Bildes passiert.

3D.Beamer wäre schon Hammer aber auch ncoh FullHD?? Wenn die günstiger werden kaufe ich mir vielleicht so einen.

Insgesamt würde ich nicht mehr als 5000€ ausgeben für ein Heimkino,mit dem Rest des Geldes geh ich wirklich lieber in den Urlaub und baue mir einen gamer PC


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Oktober 2011)

wobei 60000€ für ein komplettes "high end" heimkino spottbillig ist  Aber naja, galileo halt. Wer sich im Hifibereich einigermasen auskennt, der weiss, dass es lautsprecher gibt, von denen ein einzelner teurer ist als dieses ganze Heimkino  Also High end kann man das wohl nicht nennen, auch wenns natürlich schon ne stange geld ist


----------



## iceman650 (22. Oktober 2011)

Mit 65.000€ kann man so ziemlich jedes normale Kino klatschen^^
11x MiDu ADW, 2 18"-Subs (ggf 21" ) und nen dicken Beamer. Dann Sessel aus der Lufthansa Businessclass (find ich saubequem ) mit Buttkickern und eben einem dicken Regal voller Audionet-/Camco Vortex-Elektronik und man klatscht nicht nur "normale" Kinos. 
Ist auf der ToDo-Liste fürs Leben btw 

Mfg, ice


----------



## derP4computer (22. Oktober 2011)

Für 60.000 EUR ein Heimkino? 
Ab 51.250 EUR gibt es schon einen Touareg und ein super Notebook dazu.
Da fahre ich lieber ins Kino.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2011)

Dann lieber das Heimkino, 50 Riesen für einen Verfolgswagen ist Geldverschwendung


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann lieber das Heimkino, 50 Riesen für einen Verfolgswagen ist Geldverschwendung



Dann doch lieber nen Q5

Aber mal im ernst, wer gibt dafür Geld aus


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Für 60.000 würde ich mir lieber was anderes kaufen, aber keinen Touareg und auch kein Heimkino.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Für 60.000 EUR ein Heimkino?
> Ab 51.250 EUR gibt es schon einen Touareg und ein super Notebook dazu.
> Da fahre ich lieber ins Kino.


 


turbo94740 schrieb:


> Für 60.000 würde ich mir lieber was anderes kaufen, aber keinen Touareg und auch kein Heimkino.


 
 Das ist Geschmackssache aber mir gefällt ein Chevi Camaro in Orange oder ein Dodge Challenger in dunklem Lila schon um einiges besser


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Oktober 2011)

So schnell kann man von Heimkino zu Autos kommen  BTW: Ich schließe mich dem Dodge Challanger an.. 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mir einen Mustang kaufen, wenn wir schon bei Pony Cars ist und dazu einen Camaro und einen Challenger.
Alternativ einen alten 911.


----------



## derP4computer (22. Oktober 2011)

Und dann nehme ich noch ein iPhone 4S App Store


----------



## Rayken (22. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man alles hat und über das nötige kleingeld verfügt sind 60k ein schnäpchen für einen privaten Kinoraum...

Nur weil einige das Geld nicht haben sagen Sie unnötig... wenns danach ginge wäre alles außer Essen und Lebensnotwendige unnötig
Wenn ich die 18 Millionen im Lotto Gewinne werden alle Galileo Luxus anbauten gebaut

Da wäre die Küche für 250k, der Kinoraum 60k,  500k Wellness Bad, der  Allwetter Grill, Teile des Anwesen der Geissens wird auch übernommen^^
dazu noch ein Poolhaus ala der Prinz von Bell Air/ bzw. aus O.C. California

Ich denke mal 3-4 Millionen wird das alles kosten, bleibt noch genug für  ne Jacht, nen Helikopter und ein kleinen privat Jet, man gönnt sich ja  sonst nix


----------



## Daxelinho (22. Oktober 2011)

Rayken schrieb:


> Wenn man alles hat und über das nötige kleingeld verfügt sind 60k ein schnäpchen für einen privaten Kinoraum...
> 
> Nur weil einige das Geld nicht haben sagen Sie unnötig... wenns danach ginge wäre alles außer Essen und Lebensnotwendige unnötig
> Wenn ich die 18 Millionen im Lotto Gewinne werden alle Galileo Luxus anbauten gebaut
> ...


 

Das ist von nun an mein Lebensplan  Und dann noch ein Raum, wo jeder Film bzw. Jede Serie steht  Und dann alle bei amazon bestellen, da freut sich der Postbote  Oder gleich alles auf einer 10 Terrabyte-SSD 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Ich mag es in Träumen zu versinken.. Oh, ein Einhorn..


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Oktober 2011)

@Raken

Und wenn du dir alles gekauft hast stehst du wieder am Anfang, denn das ist das Geld futsch


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Das ist von nun an mein Lebensplan  Und dann noch ein Raum, wo jeder Film bzw. Jede Serie steht  Und dann alle bei amazon bestellen, da freut sich der Postbote  Oder gleich alles auf einer 10 Terrabyte-SSD
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho
> ...


 
Lebensplan?  Der Postbote holt fährt dann extra zur Abholstation nur um dein Paket zu holen weil es den ganzen Wagen füllt  An dem Tag Krank melden hast ja ne Menge zu tun bezw zu schauen


----------



## firephoenix28 (23. Oktober 2011)

On Topic: das ist einfach zu teuer.. Man kriegt es billiger!


----------



## NCphalon (23. Oktober 2011)

Wie is das eigentlich wenn man statt den Satelliten en 5.1 Headset nimmt un den Dicken Subwoofer für den fühlbaren Schall stehen lässt? Dann müsste ma net aufpassen dass der Kopf exakt zu den Sats ausgerichtet is um optimalen Raumklang zu haben^^


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

Ein 5.1 kann kaum funktionieren, da man es über die Zeitverzögerungen ortet, bei HS kann das kaum funktionieren.
Ist aber alles theorie.


----------



## NCphalon (23. Oktober 2011)

Naja da gibts ja wiederum DHS, das die Zeitverzögerungen, die durch richtungsabhängige Refelexionen des Schalls in der Ohrmuschel entstehen, in das Audiosignal mit einrechnet.


----------



## firephoenix28 (23. Oktober 2011)

Das 5.1 beim Headset ist Werbung 
Wenn hätte es schon 5.2


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2011)

60k ist billig. Vor ein paar Jahren haben sie ein Heimkino gezeigt, das eine Million Dollar gekostet hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Wie is das eigentlich wenn man statt den Satelliten en 5.1 Headset nimmt un den Dicken Subwoofer für den fühlbaren Schall stehen lässt? Dann müsste ma net aufpassen dass der Kopf exakt zu den Sats ausgerichtet is um optimalen Raumklang zu haben^^



Igiitt, ist ja wie Motorradfahren mit Stützrädern. Die 5.1 Dinger taugen nix, das ist höchstens was für ein Kinderzimmer


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Oktober 2011)

hähä alles schleeecht  Die sollen sich mal ne bessere zulegen... und im vergleich is die anlage von galileo auch noch günstig ... es gibt Kabel die kosten 60.000


----------



## Hampti (2. November 2011)

Man kanns überall übertreiben. Aber ich denke für solche Leute ist das einfach ein Hobby und wenn man das Geld hat....Who cares?...Jeder soll sich seine Träume erfüllen. Seine Daseinsberechtigung hat das System mit Sicherheit. Wenn nicht für uns dann zumindest für den Erbauer.


----------



## 1975jassi (8. November 2011)

also wenn Geld keine rolle spielt...


----------

